# Brown discharge 2 weeks after mc



## Poppy84

Hi

Just over 2 weeks ago I had a scan at 10 weeks but found out our baby died at 8 weeks. I had a medicated miscarriage and stopped bleeding completely 8 days later. I had a scan to check my uterus was clean and it came back fine.

We have been ttc since I stopped bleeding.

It's now been just over a week since I stopped bleeding but im now getting brown discharge today.

Do you think af could arrive this early or is it something else?


----------



## Smiler82

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I think it's just part of the mc process - I had loads of this brown gunk after my first loss and have chatted to lots of other ppl on here who've gone through the same thing. I'm not really sure what causes it exactly; it is weird for the bleeding to stop, then the brown stuff come along later but it seems to be fairly typical. If you're worried about anything pop along to your doc just to be safe x


----------



## Poppy84

Thank you so much.

I started worrying and took a 6 days early pregnancy test to check it was def negative even though I had the ok on a scan a week ago and it's come up slightly positive. Would it still be positive even though I had the all clear on a scan a week ago?


----------



## xobabyhopes

on the brown discharge i had that too, then the 14th i started my period. i was really worried because i thought i had something going wrong but apparently im ok, i was so happy i cried because i didnt want to wait 6 weeks to get my period back.

i cant help to much on the pregnancy test, sorry.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, I had the same brown gunk. It came and went a few times, I had a scan the week after my mc at 11 weeks to give me the all clear but it then took a further 2 weeks to get a negative pregnancy test. I had to do one each week and ring the hosp with the results xx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, it can take a while for the HCG to fully leave your system. It's different for everyone I think, so maybe take a few more tests until it comes back negative and you can be sure everything is as it should be. If you are ttc and hoping to be pg again then obviously look out for it to get darker - but try not to get your hopes up, not sure how likely it would be to conceive again so soon. I also read that the first cycle after a mc is often anovulatory x


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, just a bit of a positive story. After my mc we decided to ttc straight away, our doc said to wait for one af but when we asked why she said it was purely so that they would be better able to date another preg. It took 2 weeks to get a neg test, I tested almost every day!! I then switched to opk's and 6 days later it showed I was ovulating. 2 weeks later I got a bfp, couldn't believe it and tried not to get my hopes up but it was true. I'm now 34 weeks and all is well xx


----------



## AlannaB

I had a D&C 10 days ago and the bleeding had pretty much stopped last week, but I also have the brown stuff. And it comes and goes. I'll have a whole day of nothing and then a whole bunch of it at once.


----------

